# Smilie in my signature not displaying?



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I used to have a smilie in my signature. I noticed today that the smilie is only being displayed as "" and not as the image. When I went in to edit my signature to try to fix my smilie, I noticed that "allow smilies" = "no". Has there been a change recently that doesn't allow users to have smilies in their signatures?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dbconsultant said:


> I used to have a smilie in my signature. I noticed today that the smilie is only being displayed as "" and not as the image. When I went in to edit my signature to try to fix my smilie, I noticed that "allow smilies" = "no". Has there been a change recently that doesn't allow users to have smilies in their signatures?


Yeah, sorry about that. Smilies in signatures were removed because of abuse. Same old story. A small amount of users ruin things for everyone.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. Smilies in signatures were removed because of abuse. Same old story. A small amount of users ruin things for everyone.


Bummer! Sorry to hear about it but I understand why you had to do it. Probably more trouble than it would be worth to 'police' smilie usage to enable non-abusers to use them. Oh, well, it was nice while it lasted. Thanks for letting me know - I thought maybe I'd been imagining it when my smilie worked!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. Smilies in signatures were removed because of abuse. Same old story. A small amount of users ruin things for everyone.


Well those "small amount of users" cost DBSTALK.com not only a member, but a paying member--me


----------

